

Ask HN: How many domains do you personally have registered to you? - tiernano

I lost count at about 65 domains registered to myself, and i am wondering am i "odd" having 65 domains registered to me, and not a company? How many do you have?
======
gwillen
I have 7: The vanity domain I use for all my email, a domain for hosting
puzzlehunts, a .name domain I've done nothing with, a domain with a vaguely
puzzley name I am saving for some future use that will never happen, and four
unused domains corresponding to sites that sounded like they'd be cool to make
at one point or another, of various levels of silliness.

------
ThereRNoDumbQs
15 or so. About half are held in trust for friends and family. The rest are
for me, two sole-prop businesses, and redirects to same.

------
ericb
I have about 6 but I've cut back to avoid dead weight.

I'm curious, has anyone tried keeping theirs with a list price in a reseller
and occasionally selling one and to pay for keeping their development dreams
(unused ones) paid for? Does that strategy work? Realistically, will anyone
come calling?

------
GFischer
Six:

* my full name (couldn't get fischer.com as it's a world-famous company :) )

* 3 side project / startup attempts

* 1 nonprofit attempt

* 1 hopeful startup attempt

PD: how do you format lists on HN? (a link to post formatting would be
helpful)

------
tomatohs
38+ Sometimes I do let names go, but I always end up buying more than I let
free. All but 4 are .coms. $10 year is cheap for a centralized namespace.

------
ereckers
36 and I could probably cut that by a 1/3 and not notice. Well, I'd notice an
extra $120.00 bucks in my pocket each year.

------
maguay
I've got 3, and am trying to convince myself to not renew one of them. But you
know, I just might use it someday, and...

------
ChrisNorstrom
Oh Jeez... 42, all unique. Somehow I plan to use them all at some point in
time. I used to have around 60 but I got rid of some over time.

It's a bad habit we all have. We get an idea, find a domain name for it, find
out it's already taken, we find the person's WHO.IS info, call them up and ask
them if we can buy it from them, they say "no I have plans for it", we call em
a "domain squatting asshole", then a few weeks later, we get another idea,
find available domain names, register them, and sit on them for years and
years (preventing others from using them), then when someone calls us asking
to buy one of our domains we tell them the same thing that one "domain
squatting asshole" told us. "We have plans for it."

I can't tell you how many times I've tried to contact people to buy their un-
used domain only to have them tell me that they're "very close to launching".
A few years later I check back and guess what, it's the same "coming soon"
splash screen from last time.

Every few years I recheck domains that I wanted, just to see if the person
gave up on them. Sometimes they do. That's how I grabbed up vgost.com (video
game original sound tracks).

I notice more expensive TLDs like .vg .tv and other don't have this problem.
So deep down inside I kind of wish the base price for .coms would increase to
$50/year. A LOT of good domains would open up then. Guys like us can't afford
to keep them all. Naaa, Actually I've been really good about selling my
domains. Just sold one a month ago for $500 on the first call.

~~~
mapster
1st step is admitting you have a problem. congratulations! I have 6. Grabbed 2
over the holidays. $10 is a small price to pay for a quick thrill.

------
thehodge
108 and I've cut down a lot this past year

------
stfu
a bit over 100, most are just "collectors items" without any projects etc.

------
larrys
Actually, thousands.

For people/companies active in domains there are those with hundreds of
thousands registered. Buydomains.com has close to a million domains
registered.

For our company name, we have 108 variations (just checked) which includes
typos as well as tacking "www" on to the name and "sucks" and "inc" as only a
few examples (the majority are typos though)

65 domains is not odd at all.

~~~
tiernano
but thats for a company name... i am talking for personal stuff? i have my
name as a .com, .net and .ie (being irish). I have projects i started years
ago and registered domains for. so, im just wondering about domains registered
for personal use?

~~~
larrys
That changes my thoughts.

If you are not buying names to try and resell but only registering because of
ideas that you have I would say 65 is a high number. Simply because you
couldn't possibly develop that many ideas. (One of the problem with owning
many good names by the way is not knowing which one to focus on. If you only
own 2 good names you can't stray to far.)

------
tomflack
Two.

------
ohgodthecat
Probably about 20 with half on the do not renew list as things didn't work
out.

